# The Little Big Eight layout



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Hello There !
I started the building of The Little Big Eight layout in H0 scale. Why a figure 8 layout? For absolutely no serious reason except for the fun. The dimensions are: 32" x 87" . I use Trix C track and a very small Märklin crossover (modified for 2-rails DC, of course!). This little device solved all my electrical issues because with the big one I had a big short on the entire layout. All your comments, advices and criticism will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Before painting the benchwork, I did a test. Everything works well !


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

So, you have 15" radius track?


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Dennis461 said:


> So, you have 15" radius track?


 Yes, but not everywhere.
62130=15"
62230=18"


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

A new video. Enjoy !


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

One more car on there and its a figure 8 demolition derby....
Great start.
I'm going to guess the track is not fastened down so you can tear it apart and experiment when ever you want.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

GTW son said:


> One more car on there and its a figure 8 demolition derby....


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

I nailed the track on the benchwork.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

I got a direct order from SWMBO: "we need more room for really serious things. So you must dismantle your layout right now !". That's what I did. I put all my model railroad stuff in boxes.


----------

